# Sticky  Important Notice - All Members Please Read



## 373

Dear Members of The Golf Forum,

We are a relatively small golf forum and like other forums, we depend on our paid advertisers for everything that keeps this forum running.

It is not fair for our paid advertisers to suffer while individual members put links to ads in their posts or signature lines.

To make this fair, we would like to start by asking nicely for everyone who has a link in their signature line to remove it. You are welcomed to use your signature line for something else like many do, a list of equipment you use or some personal statement, but please restrain yourself from anything political or religious in that regard. Links in posts will simply not be allowed. Please no longer insert them.

The administration has just been given some new tools to edit signature lines, but we would really like our members to cooperate with us first instead of leaving us with a rather large job of editing each member one at a time.

The unfortunate result for those who refuse to cooperate will be finding themselves banned from this forum. Please help us make this a pleasant place to talk about golf, and nothing but golf.

Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## edricwage

*Florida Golf Course*

Nothing bad about it, I already removed my signature link..


----------



## Cajun

edricwage said:


> Nothing bad about it, I already removed my signature link..


That wasn't directed at you Eric. I appreciated you following the rules from the beginning wehn we asked. It was about a couple of unapproved posts that are a little further up the thread.


----------



## edricwage

*Florida Golf Course*



Cajun said:


> That wasn't directed at you Eric. I appreciated you following the rules from the beginning wehn we asked. It was about a couple of unapproved posts that are a little further up the thread.


I know that Cajun,I understand what the admin wants us to do.. It's just still some are hard headed.. :dunno:


----------

